
Rooftop solar panels overloading electricity grid - ukdm
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/national-affairs/carbon-plan/rooftop-solar-panels-overloading-electricity-grid/story-fn99tjf2-1226165360822
======
iwwr
The big costs in a solar installation are not the panels themselves, but the
voltage regulator/converter and battery systems.

